# Bauer's Motorola/Caloi on eBay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I seem to recall this bike being up for sale a few years back.....someone in Austin has quite the Team Motorola collection, as he's sold a few over the years.

ok, who's buying?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-Steve-Baue...=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Who knows the market?*

Any educated guesses as to the final selling price?


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

I think it's safe to say it's not going to be cheap.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*+1*



zigurate said:


> I think it's safe to say it's not going to be cheap.


Yep, considering it's 

a.) Bauer's team bike that looks to be in almost 100% original condition down to the blue anodized chain ring and brake bolts
b.) One of the more rare Caloi badged Merckx's
and
c.) an MX Leader

I'd be shocked if it didnt' double in price before this auction is over. 

Easily one of the most collectable Moto team bikes. 

p.s., I have no affiliation to the sale.....I just love to see these auctions.


----------

